# Torrington Eagle Nearly Complete



## vuniw (Jul 28, 2014)

Finally acquired a head badge for my Eagle. The only problem is the zip tie isn't as esthetically pleasing as if I had screws to hold the badge on. Does anybody have advice on finding the correct size screws?


----------



## bricycle (Jul 28, 2014)

That thing is awesome....


----------



## Boris (Jul 28, 2014)

Use some nails.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 28, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Use some nails.




...Dave!!!!!!!


----------



## vuniw (Jul 28, 2014)

Haha that's one option..


----------



## kccomet (Jul 28, 2014)

how about a few more pics of the bike


----------



## VR6GTiGuy (Jul 29, 2014)

*Rivets*

I came a cross this thread on here a while back, but these are rivets and screws would be more appropriate for your bike.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?59029-Head-badge-rivets&highlight=head+badge+screw

Looks like a great collection you have there.  Any chance we could get some more pictures?  The earlier stuff is not that common on here.


----------



## Iverider (Jul 29, 2014)

You need to find out what size hole you have. You could use a drill as a gauge for this. Find one that fits perfectly and that's your hole size, then call your bike friends and ask for that size screw (eBay also has a number of badge screws for sale). 

If you don't have a range of drill bits you can always take a close-enough measurement with a tape measure with 32nds of an inch.

Sweet bike by the way!


----------



## vuniw (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks for the help guys! Out of request I have included pics of my pre-1918 bicycles. I also have a collection of muscle bikes too but the wood rims take over enough space.

In the first three pics from left to right:
1. Dayton
2. Pierce
3. Racycle
4. Continental 
5. Eagle
6. Unknown make (still need some help posted in a thread not long ago)
7. Geneva Special
8. Crawford
9. Crawford
10. Patee
11. Cleveland

The 4th pic is a Spillane Eagle.
The tandem on the wall in the 5th pic is a Crawford.
The 6th pic is a Racycle
The tandem in the 7th pic is a Pope Mfg. Columbia


----------



## VR6GTiGuy (Jul 29, 2014)

Fantastic collection.  I think that is the most adjustable bars I have seen in one place.

The Racycle is very cool.  One of my favorite makes from that period.


----------



## 1898Columbia (Jul 31, 2014)

*Thank you for posting your pics*

You have a great collection!


----------



## Iverider (Aug 3, 2014)

vuniw said:


> Finally acquired a head badge for my Eagle. The only problem is the zip tie isn't as esthetically pleasing as if I had screws to hold the badge on. Does anybody have advice on finding the correct size screws?




Can you post a few more pics of the eagle, specifically the rear dropouts/chain adjusters, the rear stays shot from the rear and the area where the seatpost fits into the frame (is this sleeved?)

Thanks! and the rest of your collection is nice as well btw.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 3, 2014)

It's great to see a Torrington bike in a collection. I grew up about 10 minutes away from Torrington, in a little town just outside of that city. My father's family moved to the area about 1920 and my mother's family was in Litchfield county west of Torrington as far back as the 1730s. It's good to see a really old Torrington bike still around. There are lots of pedals, parts, etc. from Torrington, but not so many complete bikes from the very early days.


----------



## willswares1220 (Aug 9, 2014)

You have an interesting collection there! 

~ Early stuff ~ Displayed well!  

            >  Thanks for sharing <


----------



## pikljoose (Nov 3, 2015)

For what it's worth...a pic of your era badge with the screws.


----------



## Goldenindian (Nov 3, 2015)

This bicycle has always made me believe my Holy Grail of antique bicycles, is out there, somewhere. I always wondered if the badge was the same as "eagle" but  "Dudly"(like pictured on the front of the catalog). Has anyone ever heard of the "Dudlly"?????? I have never seen it one mentioned on here or the internet. It was built in my home town. I know this was off topic but i can't help it when i see that badge.


----------



## vuniw (Nov 3, 2015)

I've always thought the Eagle head badge was the coolest looking one. The chain ring is so unique too. As a CT resident I love CT built bicycles. That Dudly badge looks so similar though. Somebody has to have one somewhere..


----------



## Goldenindian (Nov 3, 2015)

Albert dudly was a very interesting man from my local area aroumd the turn of the century. Dudly truing stands and nipple wrenches are very common. You have probably all seen them before. I have this catalog and one old photo, of the bicycle shop. But that is absolutely it!! Anybody with any info!!! Do you think badge exists????


----------



## bikebaer (Feb 13, 2016)

I guess my Eagle is slightly older than yours. 1892. But I am wondering, whether no headbadge was used earlier (also no holes to fix it) or whether they only used decals, or nothing at all....
Does anybody have an idea?
Thanks.


----------

